# Community has been cancelled



## Gahars (May 9, 2014)

> The dream of six seasons and a movie is over: Numerous sources are reporting that NBC has canceled Community—four words that Community fans have dreaded hearing almost every day since the show’s first season, imagining what it would be like to read them, practicing saying them to see how they would feel in their mouth. In a way, they became their own #SixSeasonsAndAMovie-like mantra, a way of speaking aloud their tribe’s greatest fears in an effort to ward them off. But today they are no longer just a danger lurking in the darkness to be greeted with nervous laughter and the self-preservation of cynicism. Today they are real.
> 
> NBC has canceled Community.


The AV Club

If you'll excuse me, I'm going to go stare into the sunset as Pink Floyd's "Wish You Were Here" quietly plays on in the background.

Please, stay with us Rick and Morty. You're our only hope.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 9, 2014)

inb4NetflixBuysItAndMakesAnotherSeason, see Arrested Development.


----------



## Lacius (May 9, 2014)

Five Seasons and No Movie


----------



## Gahars (May 9, 2014)

Alright, who's taking the plunge?


----------



## GameWinner (May 9, 2014)

We can make our own Community. Right, 'temp?


----------



## FAST6191 (May 9, 2014)

Hmm, might be time for the annual cancelled shows thread.

Anyway I think I might have caught 10 minutes somewhere, though I might have been confusing it with another similarly themed comedy show.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 9, 2014)

That's disappointing. They did such a good job with season five despite having to recover from the mess that was season four. I was really looking forward to that sixth season. This show has a decently large cult following though, so odds are probably favorable that Netflix will pick it up. Some people might think Hulu, but they seem more infatuated with British television.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 9, 2014)

Y'know what NBC?


----------



## Madridi (May 10, 2014)

So is the movie cancelled too?


----------



## DinohScene (May 10, 2014)

Like all good things, it has to come to an end.


----------



## calmwaters (May 10, 2014)

Community? I never heard of that. Well, judging from its name, it sounds like a subtle ripoff of Friends. Good riddance: maybe now we can see quality shows, such as what is available in the BBC and other British broadcasting networks.


----------



## CompassNorth (May 10, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Please, stay with us Rick and Morty. You're our only hope.


People actually... like this show?


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 10, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> Community? I never heard of that. Well, judging from its name, it sounds like a subtle ripoff of Friends. Good riddance: maybe now we can see quality shows, such as what is available in the BBC and other British broadcasting networks.


You're an idiot. No other words describe my thoughts after reading your post.


----------



## Veho (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 10, 2014)

#5seasonsandnomovie #darkesttimeline



CompassNorth said:


> People actually... like this show?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 10, 2014)

It's been a long time coming so I'm not surprised. Didn't even watch the last season although I heard it was good.

I wouldn't say Community is a goner though. It's having a very Arrested Development vibe to it. Loyal fanbase despite disappointing ratings. I could see someone like Netflix or Hulu picking them up for another season, just might take a while.

Can't say I'm sad though, it was great mostly but quality has been... inconsistent. I'd argue season two is some of the best sitcom material ever but its been really iffy otherwise. Season one is good too but still has that "pilot season" feel, season three was okay, season four was just mediocre, and like I said I never saw five.

It lasted longer than it should have though and we should be grateful for what we got.





calmwaters said:


> Community? I never heard of that. Well, judging from its name, it sounds like a subtle ripoff of Friends. Good riddance: maybe now we can see quality shows, such as what is available in the BBC and other British broadcasting networks.


----------



## Gahars (May 10, 2014)

CompassNorth said:


> People actually... like this show?


 

It's been one of the most critically lauded new shows in ages, so... how is that a surprise?


----------



## calmwaters (May 10, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> You're an idiot. No other words describe my thoughts after reading your post.


 
I'm an idiot? You could've at least enlightened me on what the show is about or explain the differences between this show and Friends or why there are no good shows on British broadcasting networks anymore. But no, you just call me an idiot because you can't respond to anything I said in a logical, coherent way.





Guild McCommunist said:


> Spoiler


 My comment made more sense than this. You don't have anything better to do than provide stupid responses to otherwise intelligent comments? Just what part of my comment makes me an idiot?


----------



## Gahars (May 10, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> I'm an idiot? You could've at least enlightened me on what the show is about or explain the differences between this show and Friends or why there are no good shows on British broadcasting networks anymore. But no, you just call me an idiot because you can't respond to anything I said in a logical, coherent way.
> 
> My comment made more sense than this. You don't have anything better to do than provide stupid responses to otherwise *intelligent* comments? Just what part of my comment makes me an idiot?


 

You know, if you have to tell people your comment was intelligent, chances are it wasn't.



calmwaters said:


> My comment made more sense than this.


----------



## calmwaters (May 10, 2014)

Gahars said:


> You know, if you have to tell people your comment was intelligent, chances are it wasn't.


Unless... the people who read it were idiots or felt like acting like idiots. Besides, there is no shortage of idiots on the internet: however, the ratio of smart people on this site is relatively good compared with other sites. And as far as I can tell, I'm getting replies to my comment which, judging by their insulting nature, seem stupid to me.


> Spoiler


 
What are you doing with Foxi4's old profile picture?


----------



## ov3rkill (May 10, 2014)

found this on reddit


----------



## GameWinner (May 11, 2014)

ov3rkill said:


> found this on reddit


This was one of the few episodes of Community that I watched. I need to get into this series.


----------



## Gahars (May 11, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> This was one of the few episodes of Community that I watched. I need to get into this series.


 






It's one of those shows that pretty much hit the ground running. The first season's great, and the show very quickly finds its footing. Season 1 and 2 are both excellent pieces of television comedy. I think Season 3 is still great, but it's a lot more inconsistent and I know a lot of people felt that the characters became too exaggerated for their own good. Season 4 is... well, Dan Harmon was fired and they brought in all new writers; it shows. You can skip all of it. With Season 5, Dan Harmon returned to the show and basically "repiloted" the whole thing. It's not the strongest season, and there's only 13 episodes, but it's a nice return to form and has some really great episodes.

Be so advised.


----------



## The Catboy (May 11, 2014)

I hate everything right now. They just needed one more season and a movie!
#sixseasonsandamovie!


----------



## Jayro (May 11, 2014)

i watched this show at work, and didn't find it funny. So nothing of any value was lost.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (May 11, 2014)

I'm sure some parallels can be made between Community ending and this back and forth going on. The Ass Crack Bandit strikes again!


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (May 11, 2014)

As good as this last season was compared to season 4, I'm still not surprised it got cancelled. Shame they never touched on what happened with Troy and the gulf pirates, though.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 11, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> I'm an idiot?


 
Yes quite clearly you are.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 11, 2014)

And here I was thinking this thread devolved quicker than usual, boy, we narrowly escaped that one  Glad I was wrong.



Nathan Drake said:


> You're an idiot. No other words describe my thoughts after reading your post.


My, that's awfully nice and considerate of people to go around and unjustifiably and pusillanimously insulting other members.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 11, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> My, that's awfully nice and considerate of people to go around and unjustifiably and pusillanimously insulting other members.


 
Calwaters is purposefully trying to derail this thread by shitposting, his very first post amounted to nothing but spam and trolling.

Go white knight someplace else.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 11, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> inb4NetflixBuysItAndMakesAnotherSeason, see Arrested Development.


 
This was awful. Wish they haven't done it.


----------



## ov3rkill (May 12, 2014)

^They might try. Some even goes to web only episodes.


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 12, 2014)

It made me sad. Though I guess after troy and pierce left, things would eventually fall apart


----------



## CompassNorth (May 12, 2014)

soulx said:


> #5seasonsandnomovie #darkesttimeline



I didn't find this funny D:


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 12, 2014)

ì like rick and morty. its no adventure time, but its better than the lucas bros


----------



## Flame (May 12, 2014)

this makes me sad...


----------



## Gahars (May 12, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> inb4NetflixBuysItAndMakesAnotherSeason, see Arrested Development.


 

http://www.avclub.com/article/why-community-resurrection-extraordinarily-unlikel-204540






Then again, this is the same website that was basically saying, "Community is sure to get a renewal!" right up to the cancellation, so...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 12, 2014)

Definitely a shame, Community was a pretty great show. Though I didn't really keep up with the fifth season, it's a shame to see it go.


----------

